# Just picked up the Maglula speed loader



## nkbigdog (May 21, 2019)

Due to broken and smashed hands my Arthritis is now a big problem when loading 9mm,45, and 10mm..Can't believe running the range I never knew about these...But then again I have not had any reason to...I highly recommend this for anyone having similar problem..Check out the review on Hickock45 about them..


----------



## Gator89 (May 21, 2019)

I already have one, and one to load AR mags as well.  They are the cat's meow.


----------



## Dub (May 25, 2019)

Yep....my Dad got one for me a couple years ago.  It's a game changer for fast & easy magazine loading.

The one I have is for double stack magazines.     I need to get one for AR mags and see if they have something that works well for single stack 1911 magazines.


----------



## Heathern (May 25, 2019)

They are a great tool, and well worth the money they cost.  The only small negative about them is that they will eventually wear a divot in the top of a magazine follower (as I have read).  I haven't noticed that on any of mine, but I haven't yet looked for that, and I don't shoot thousands of rounds per year.  What I have also read is that to avoid that happening, load your first round by hand.  Then the metal prong on the Maglula presses on that first round, instead of repeatedly pressing on the same mag follower.


----------



## Tom W. (Jul 6, 2019)

I've had one for a few years now and love it. I got it to help load the Glock mags that I had , and now load all of my 9mm magazines with it. 18 rounds in a CZ magazine without one isn't a picnic....

I saw a man at Shooters of Columbus at the indoor range fighting with his and his wife's (?) magazines so I pulled it from my range bag and showed him how to use it. He was amazed.... After I was finished shooting I went to the retail store and there he was, looking for one...,


----------



## Throwback (Jul 11, 2019)

Got several for different guns are a life saver when you are loading lots of ammo in a short time


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Great device and thumb saver.


----------

